# Find invisible user in yahoo messenger



## Batistabomb (Aug 16, 2007)

Guys here is a technique to find an invisible user in yahoo messenger come get some

1. Get Buddy Spy from *www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Buddy-Spy-Download-17167.html 
2. Go to configure and enter your login details.
3. Now go to Buddy Spy option and enter the username you want to track. You can also check multiple ids also.
Not only Buddy Spy tells the status of Chat but also Room Chat and WebCamera status of that user also!
4. You can edit other options through Scan Options menu.

Note : This works fine with yahoo msgr new versions


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 16, 2007)

i think everone here is aware of Buddy Spy  but its good that u have provided steps


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 16, 2007)

i thhinks its very old stuff and we all here knows about buddy spy


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 16, 2007)

I think...dere is no need for any software
Just check ur buddy at : www.xeeber.com


----------



## ismart (Aug 16, 2007)

old stuff in new post...


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 16, 2007)

Then try this :

1. Double Click on the user whose status you want to check.
2. A message window will open.
3. Click IMVironment button, select See all IMVironments, select Yahoo! Tools or Interactive Fun, and click on Doodle.
4. The last step and the most important step. After loading the Doodle IMVironment, there will be two possibilities.
a) If the user is offline, the Doodle area will show “waiting for your friend to load Doodle” continuously.
b) If the user is online (in invisible mode), after few seconds (it can take up to one minute, depending on connection speed), you will get a blank page. So the user is online!

What about this :

1. Right Click on the user whose status you want to check.
2. When the menu appears, select Invite to Conference.
3. A window will appear. See at the right pane, the username you selected will be there. Now, click Invite.
4. The deciding part… there are 2 possible results:
a) If the user is offline, you will get this message: “None of the users in the invite list are available to join the conference. Please try at a later time.”
b) If the user is invisible, you will get a window similar saying: “You are now logged into voice conference - njs124


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2007)

^^These are well known tricks.


----------



## 12vinod (Aug 17, 2007)

nice tricks batista


----------



## stylo_asif (Sep 14, 2007)

wow Graet BUt i Think doodle" IMVironment. Is Batter


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

dude u shudnt reply to old threads


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 14, 2007)

Y not if some new member is appreciating or asking someones work I dint see

a problem in it


----------



## als2 (Sep 22, 2007)

nice tricks


----------

